
OpenMusic: visual programming env for musical composition based on Common Lisp - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenMusic
======
tosh
Links for OpenMusic 7

Website: [https://openmusic-project.github.io/om7/](https://openmusic-
project.github.io/om7/)

Papers: [https://openmusic-
project.github.io/om7/#publications](https://openmusic-
project.github.io/om7/#publications)

Repository: [https://github.com/openmusic-
project/om7/](https://github.com/openmusic-project/om7/)

------
dang
Thread from 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8124027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8124027)

------
gaze
If only this would run on something besides lispworks

~~~
eggy
Try using Grace [1]. It is available for Windows, Mac, and Linux.

[1] [http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net/](http://commonmusic.sourceforge.net/)

